# Oh how I love me so Lamb!?!



## TheFanatic (Dec 14, 2008)

*Oh how I love me so Lamb!?! Part Deux*

I did Lamb on the Sat after Thanksgiving.  Full write up with pics on that session here.  

It was so good I'm doing it again tonight.  I don't know what it is about lamb.  It may be my favorite meat.  Is it because I don't get it that often or is it just that amazing flavor that is indicative of Lamb?  Is it that it goes so friggin well with Rosemary that they should be sold in pairs?  I love rosemary.  

Last time I did the lamb I made a make-shift pesto to marinade one french cut rack and the other I marinaded in honey mustard, garlic, black pepper rosemary and red wine.  

This time I bought a pre-made pesto from Sam's for one and the other I did with Red Wine, Garlic, Olive Oil, and a boatload of fresh rosemary. 

I will post pictures tomorrow....


----------



## Kingdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

TheFanatic said:


> I did Lamb on the Sat after Thanksgiving. Full write up with pics on that session here.
> 
> It was so good I'm doing it again tonight. I don't know what it is about lamb. It may be my favorite meat. Is it because I don't get it that often or is it just that amazing flavor that is indicative of Lamb? Is it that it goes so friggin well with Rosemary that they should be sold in pairs? I love rosemary.
> 
> ...


 
Yes!  One of my favorites too, not cheep though. 
 
I’ve done them pan seared then finished off in the oven and on my EVO flat top and on a charcoal grill, always good no matter how I cook them but the EVO is easier to sear on and control the temp.  I like a spicy Mango Chutney to finish them with.
 
Nice pictures and blog BTW.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 18, 2008)

Kingdaddy said:


> Yes!  One of my favorites too, not cheep though.
> 
> I’ve done them pan seared then finished off in the oven and on my EVO flat top and on a charcoal grill, always good no matter how I cook them but the EVO is easier to sear on and control the temp.  I like a spicy Mango Chutney to finish them with.
> 
> Nice pictures and blog BTW.



Thank you very much....

First time I ever did them it was about 10 degrees below zero outside so I pan seared/baked them.  But all I did was add salt and pepper to them.  They were sort of bland.  Lamb almost requires a marinade or else some sort of sauce or a nice chutney like you describe.  

But if that flavor is infused through a marinade or a sauce there may not be anything better.

And no, not cheap.  Each time I have gotten it, the two pack of racks is about $20 so $10/rack.  That is not cheap considering that I eat both racks myself.  A great Ribeye is $12/pound or so.  I can get a 24 ounce Ribeye for the same amount.


----------



## Kingdaddy (Dec 18, 2008)

$10 a rack is cheep to me, if I pick that up at a Whole Foods near me it would cost $35 a rack. I pay about $7-8 for 4-5 single cut ribs frenched at Kroger’s.


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 18, 2008)

Kingdaddy said:


> $10 a rack is cheep to me, if I pick that up at a Whole Foods near me it would cost $35 a rack. I pay about $7-8 for 4-5 single cut ribs frenched at Kroger’s.



That's what I was talking about with the rack.  It's a rib rack french cut.  I get about 8 ribs per rack.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 18, 2008)

I like to buy the racks un-trimmed so I can trim them myself. I cut a little further down than the ones in your pics. Learnt a new trick last night on removing two bones and cutting only 6 chops so you have nice thick ones instead of those tiny one-bite jobs. Can't wait to test it out.

And $10 a rack is super cheap.  I pay $25-30 per rack.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I like to buy the racks un-trimmed so I can trim them myself. I cut a little further down than the ones in your pics. Learnt a new trick last night on removing two bones and cutting only 6 chops so you have nice thick ones instead of those tiny one-bite jobs. Can't wait to test it out.
> 
> And $10 a rack is super cheap.  I pay $25-30 per rack.



Jeeks, doesn't the lamb you buy come in two racks per package? That would equate to about $13-15 per rack.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 18, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Jeeks, doesn't the lamb you buy come in two racks per package? That would equate to about $13-15 per rack.


 
Psssh!  I wish.  One rack, 8 bones, $25-30 smackaroos. 

It kills me, the deals some of you people get!


----------



## ironchef (Dec 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Psssh!  I wish.  One rack, 8 bones, $25-30 smackaroos.
> 
> It kills me, the deals some of you people get!



Really? Wow. Is it Colorado lamb by chance? If it's Australian or New Zealand lamb then you're getting severely ripped off.

Don't they sell the double rack packages at the nearest Costco or Sam's Club?


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 18, 2008)

I need to check Costco.  I get the racks from my local supermarket, hopefully before the butcher hacks them up into little lollipops.  I don't get it, everything I see gets hacked up into serving size pieces.  I saw a whole rack there once, then again, then it had a "Butcher's Special" sticker on it.  lol

My business partner has a decent German deli near him who sells them for $20-22 per rack.

Also, the ones in the supermarket are so small it's pathetic.  They look like the little appetizers you get during the dinner after a golf tournament.

How sad.  lmao


----------



## TheFanatic (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah, the ones I get are pretty much the size of good apps.  That's why I eat both racks when I make it.  

I haven't seen them pre cut.  I have no problem getting my hands dirty to make a better product.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Feb 5, 2009)

Jeekinz said:


> My business partner has a decent German deli near him who sells them for $20-22 per rack.



love to have one of those around here...


----------

